# Nazan Eckes wird neue DSDS-Moderatorin



## Claudia (27 Sep. 2012)

*Nazan Eckes wird neue DSDS-Moderatorin *

*Sie präsentiert die Castingshow gemeinsam mit GZSZ-Star Raúl Richter*

27.09.2012 — 15:49 Uhr 
Von Daniel Cremer RTL hat einen Nachfolger für Marco Schreyl (38) gefunden.
*Nazan Eckes (36, „Let´s Dance“) wird die neue Moderatorin von „Deutschland sucht den Superstar“.* 
Zusammen mit Soap-Darsteller Raúl Richter (25, „GZSZ“) präsentiert sie ab Januar die zehnte Staffel der Casting-Show, in der neben Dieter Bohlen auch die „Tokio Hotel“-Zwillinge Bill und Tom Kaulitz in der Jury sitzen werden.
„Wir sind sehr glücklich, Nazan Eckes und Raúl Richter für die Moderation gewonnen zu haben“, erklärt RTL-Unterhaltungschef Tom Sänger. „Diese überraschende Doppelmoderation ist ein weiterer Teil der versprochenen Neuerungen der zehnten Staffel.“

Die Deutsch-Türkin soll angeblich nicht erste Wahl gewesen sein. Laut BILD-Informationen galt lange Collien Ulmen-Fernandes (31, „The Dome“) als Favoritin auf den Job, der Deal soll erst kurz vor Vertragsunterschrift geplatzt sein.​
*Nazan Eckes freut sich auf ihren Job: „Es ist eine Ehre, DSDS zu moderieren, ich bin stolz dabei sein zu dürfen.“ *

_Raúl Richter sieht die neue Aufgabe als Chance und „tolle Herausforderung“, sagte er laut Pressemitteilung von RTL. „Besonders ist natürlich auch die Doppelmoderation mit Nazan Eckes für mich. Ich durfte sie schon bei 'Let's Dance' kennenlernen und schätze sie sehr.“_
*Richter stellt klar, er werde seinen Job in der RTL-Soap nicht aufgeben. „Mir wurde ein Freiraum eingeräumt, durch den es mir möglich ist, beides parallel laufen zu lassen."

Quelle: Bild.de
*


----------



## atomic (27 Sep. 2012)

Dann schau ich es vielleicht auch mal wieder - aber nur wegen Nazan :thumbup:


----------



## kimkourkar (27 Sep. 2012)

Da freu ich mich aber drauf


----------



## congo64 (27 Sep. 2012)

Es gibt in dieser Welt auch noch gute News :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Claudia (27 Sep. 2012)

Congo ist dann ja bestimmt so lieb und macht für das Engelchen gleich ein paar caps der Twins mit


----------



## congo64 (27 Sep. 2012)

da bin ich sehr gespalten....für Engelchen würde ich das natürlich machen....und als magdeburger hab ich auch irgendwie was über für die Jungs....aber wie sie momentan drauf sind, das passt mir so gar nicht.....mal sehen, welches Männchen auf der schulter sich durchsetzt....


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2012)

Nazan seh ich auch viel lieber an als den Schreyl


----------



## sbaldur (27 Sep. 2012)

good idea


----------



## Gravity (27 Sep. 2012)

Ich freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Zubit (27 Sep. 2012)

ich finde es etwas traurig für die tolle NAZAN


----------



## Manollo83 (28 Sep. 2012)

Jetzt schaue ich auch wieder


----------



## command (28 Sep. 2012)

Ich würde es wg. Nazan schauen aber dann könnten Tokio Hotel ins Bild kommen und das Risiko geh ich nicht ein. Sehen wirs doch ernst DSDS ist wie Supertalent auch Dieter Bohlen, Von ihm, für ihn und sein Image, Ego und Portemonaie. Die meisten die da mitmachen verschwinden sofort wieder, da ist noch ehe man Karriere sagen kann dieselbe wieder vorbei. ein paar schaffen es anderweitig wie Alex Klaws in Tarzan aber sonst? Und in normalen Berufen wirds dann auch nciht leicht weil es dann wohl heßt" du bist doch der/ die von .... Deswegen werden auch die Jurymitglieder ständig gewechselt und nur Dieter bleibt konstant. Selbes mit GNTM und Heidi und allen anderen Casting krams.


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

gibt es denn tatsächlich noch leute die das gucken?


----------



## Max100 (29 Sep. 2012)

command schrieb:


> Ich würde es wg. Nazan schauen aber dann könnten Tokio Hotel ins Bild kommen und das Risiko geh ich nicht ein. Sehen wirs doch ernst DSDS ist wie Supertalent auch Dieter Bohlen, Von ihm, für ihn und sein Image, Ego und Portemonaie. Die meisten die da mitmachen verschwinden sofort wieder, da ist noch ehe man Karriere sagen kann dieselbe wieder vorbei. ein paar schaffen es anderweitig wie Alex Klaws in Tarzan aber sonst? Und in normalen Berufen wirds dann auch nciht leicht weil es dann wohl heßt" du bist doch der/ die von .... Deswegen werden auch die Jurymitglieder ständig gewechselt und nur Dieter bleibt konstant. Selbes mit GNTM und Heidi und allen anderen Casting krams.




Diese sogenannten DSDS-Stars kommen und gehen, manche flippen sogar auf der Bühne aus und beleidigen Zuschauer.
Und Tokio Hotel igitt


----------



## hansiq (29 Sep. 2012)

Ob das die quoten rettet`?


----------



## anna020491 (30 Sep. 2012)

hieß genug ist sie um die quoten zu retten


----------



## gnomeranger (2 Okt. 2012)

Dann gibt es bald wieder viele schöne Grossaufnahmen einer der schönsten Frauen im deutschen Fernsehen....aber schauen werde ich das vermutlich auch nicht...die beiden Brüder sind ja nicht zu ertragen... keine Frau in der Jury... geht gar nicht... aber vermutlich werden wir jetzt viele kleine Teenies beim Casting erleben....na super


----------



## mrstecchino (2 Okt. 2012)

Sounds good. Sieht man ein bisschen mehr im TV! Kann nicht schaden


----------



## sprudl (2 Okt. 2012)

Tja, und so sieht die Nazan aus!


----------



## matzedonia (2 Okt. 2012)

find Nazan eine gute Wahl...besser als Schreyl auf jeden Fall...ich frage mich aber, was der GZSZ Raul Richter dort zu suchen hat...


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

oh, da freue ich mich aber auch schon sehr sehr drauf!!!!


----------



## Silez (24 Okt. 2012)

der schreyl ging gar nicht aber tokio in der jury...:angry:


----------



## schlongdong2 (24 Okt. 2012)

Sie hat's verdient.


----------



## next selection (8 Nov. 2012)

schlechter als schreyl geht es nicht


----------



## hotsexygirl (23 Nov. 2012)

gute wahl muss ich sagen


----------



## Mike150486 (25 Nov. 2012)

Gute Wahl 
Mal schauen, wie die Jubiläums-Staffel wird ......


----------



## tineke00 (29 Nov. 2012)

Perfect Idea, keep it that way...


----------

